# Массаж



## Cactus 1 (15 Сен 2008)

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, мне дефанотерапевт назначил пройти курс массажа спины и шеи. У меня хронический панкратит.Есть ли противопоказания к массажу? Могут ли быть какие-то осложнения после сеансов массажа?


----------



## Анатолий (17 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  массаж*

Только в острый период нельзя проводить манипуляции.
А в остальном это очень полезно.


----------



## Cactus 1 (17 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  массаж*

good отлично! Спасибо Вам большое))))))


----------

